# Eustass Kid vs Trafalgar Law



## Dalek John (Sep 8, 2013)

This is them as they were at Sabaody Archipelago.

Who takes it?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2013)

Hard to say, I see Kid as WB and Law as Shiki, so probably Kid at extreme diff, whether it's at Saba, now or EoS.


----------



## RF (Sep 8, 2013)

Kid wins because I like him more.











Seriously, how are we supposed to know?


----------



## Shinthia (Sep 8, 2013)

Kid wins. but, Kid is Luffy's Shiki and Law is Luffy's WB :33


----------



## trance (Sep 8, 2013)

Idk...Law didn't have Haki pre-TS, so can't Kid just take his sword?


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 8, 2013)

> Hard to say, I see Kid as WB





> Law is Luffy's WB


Reported for insulting Newgate.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2013)

^ Trust me, by EoS this comparison would be more of an insult to the supernovas.


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 8, 2013)

We don't know


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 8, 2013)

> ^ Trust me, by EoS this comparison would be more of an insult to the supernovas.


I won't trust someone who thinks that Dragon can mid diff Akainu.

Prime WB > Old WB > EoS SNs.


----------



## Shinthia (Sep 8, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> Reported for insulting Newgate.



Law is Luffy's WB.


----------



## Orca (Sep 8, 2013)

Stop comparing Law and Kidd to WB and shiki. They are entirely different characters. They are all their own kind.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 8, 2013)

> Law is Luffy's WB.


Not even close.
BB is a dark version of WB.

-Same DF (gura gura).
-Same nickname (Blackbeard/Whitebeard black because he is the dark version of WB).
-BB killed WB and replaced him a as a Yonko.
-Both have divisions in their crews.
-Both are the greatest rivals of the 2 PK.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2013)

Hard to say. We still don't know the extent of Kidd's DF. At best he could try to take Law's sword which would be very annoying to deal with while he goes on the offensive. Law should still have moves like MES and teleporting. But I don't see Law taking down an opponent that's nearly equal to him with just that. It's too much speculation really.

Kidd high/extreme diff.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Sep 8, 2013)

Why do people think Law is Luffys WB just because they have a friendly rivalry? If Luffy does have a WB then it's Teach he is Luffys only real rival just like WB was to Roger, unless you all think Law will surpass Teach by EOS and become Luffys equal.


----------



## Shinthia (Sep 8, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> Not even close.
> BB is a dark version of WB.
> 
> -Same DF (gura gura).
> ...



Law is Luffy's WB.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> Not even close.
> BB is a dark version of WB.
> 
> -Same DF (gura gura).
> ...



BB ain't no next gen's WB. He's just a massive cunt.


----------



## Sayonara (Sep 8, 2013)

Laws hax lets him turn this into a hard a fight, but suspect Kidd is simply better.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 8, 2013)

Draw      .


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2013)

I think Kidd was, and still is, the strongest of the three overall.

I think the Strawhat crew was the strongest crew of the three at Shabondy, but that Kidd personally was the most powerful of the three.

I think given their different paths so far in the New World, that Kidd still is the strongest of that group of Supernovas, but will be overtaken by Luffy after they meet and confront one another, learning they're both moving for the same goal and Luffy realizes Kidd is a bit stronger.


----------



## Halcyon (Sep 8, 2013)

So many feats in this thread


----------



## Sayonara (Sep 8, 2013)

Law said:


> I think given their different paths so far in the New World, that Kidd still is the strongest of that group of Supernovas, but will be overtaken by Luffy after they meet and confront one another, learning they're both moving for the same goal and Luffy realizes Kidd is a bit stronger.



This pretty much, he undoubtedly suffered some losses but in exchange made big gains. I think Kidd probably paid the price Luffy was never willing too.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2013)

Sayonara said:


> This pretty much, he undoubtedly suffered some losses but in exchange made big gains. I think Kidd probably paid the price Luffy was never willing too.



He reaps the short-term gain for the long-term recklessness, and absolutely sacrificed his weaker crew-members to get ahead faster.

It's a direct contrast to Luffy, and neither was the wrong choice - but we all know Luffy's will come out ahead in the end.


----------



## Mike S (Sep 8, 2013)

The only thing we can use is portrayal. Based off of that, I'll give it to Kid.


----------



## Sanji (Sep 8, 2013)

Kid high diff because why not.



Imagine said:


> Fuck parallels.



Also this.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Sep 8, 2013)

I like Kidd more, so he wins.

But, they really should be close to each other. I have no idea how Kidd uses his DF ability in one on one fights.


----------



## White (Sep 8, 2013)

Neither of these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) should be spoken in the same breath as WB.

Draw.


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 8, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> So many feats in this thread



I know right. I think that Kid would beat Law extreme difficulty.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 9, 2013)

It's hard to say. The way I see it Kid is Luffy's WB and Law is his Shiki. By feats, Law wins this. By hype, Kid wins with high-extreme difficulty.



> Fuck parallels.



Oda does it to. They've been made almost since the beginning of the series, when Buggy said that Luffy was like Shanks so it can't be helped.


----------



## Xcoyote (Sep 9, 2013)

Kid one panels him.


----------

